# What works better for imodium: Instant Melts or Capsules?



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

hey all, was just wondering if anyone could tell me the difference between the two?thanks


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

One works faster than the other. Here: http://www.imodium.com/


----------



## Bassius (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm always using the normal capsules, work great. I recon that it starts working with 10 minutes or something like that


----------



## thePIXEL (Nov 10, 2010)

I have the capsules (blue and green). Instant Melts don't seam to work well for me, and the caplets make me need to pee like crazy.


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

I take imodium instant melts most days, i tried different things and found they are more convienient, can take them without people knowing, the down side they are a lot more expensive than normal loperamide, can get a pack of 30 (Imodium Substitute)for under a pound... instants work out about £3/£4. I took imodium syrup and made me feel sick,normal imodium take too long to work. can take instants on the go, without water.. and they do seem to work.Are you based in the uk? ive have had them on prescription but only got given 3 packets of 12, not sure how long they would last u, they dont last me very long.


----------

